# Chainsmoker Dual Atty mod



## BigAnt (7/4/15)

http://www.indianvapers.com/2015-01-28/chainsmoker-dual-atomizer-and-dual-18650-mod

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (7/4/15)

So wow. Much vape. Very cool


----------



## zadiac (7/4/15)

...and very wrong name.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

